
Show HN: ivan – The Friendly JavaScript Runtime - snek
https://github.com/devsnek/ivan/
======
snek
About a month ago I started working on ivan, and now it's to the point where i
think people will see the potential in it.

After I saw Ryan Dahl's new project get so much support I figured I should try
for the same.

My foremost priority is figuring out how to run the W3 Web Platform Tests
without a DOM. If you know a good way to do this please hit me up.

Aside from that the README lists other in progress things and whats wrong or
right with them.

